# Sinong pwedeng mahalin [cnung pdeng mhalin]



## worthingmale

A filipino lady I like put this on her updates. She likes me but I am sure she is seeing somebody else. 

cnung pdeng mhalin......jan..oh..kw b????  hmmmmmm.....wag n lng mhrap msaktan uilt......!!!!

What does it say try do translate it word by word but couldnt do it. 

Thanks


----------



## DotterKat

worthingmale said:


> cnung pdeng mhalin......jan..oh..kw b????  hmmmmmm.....wag n lng mhrap msaktan uilt......!!!!
> Thanks



Whom can I love.....Jan (_the name of a person?_)....oh...could it be you?
Hmmmmmm..... I think I better not as I would not like to be hurt again!!!


----------



## niernier

Majority of Filipinos would spell dyan as jan so I think that jan is not a name of a person. This will not affect the translation but it's good to know that dyan means "there".

I would it read it this way:

"Sinong pwedeng mahalin dyan...oh, ikaw ba?? Wag na lang, mahirap masaktan ulit!"


----------

